# PCC Processing time 2016



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

I lodged my PCC at VFS Melbourne yesterday - 26-07-2016. I know its a tad too early. My status changed to "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India." 

Has anyone here completed their PCC recently and wouldn't mind sharing their timeline please? :confused2:

Thanks guys


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Any inputs guys? Reading through all horror stories that people have witnessed, I'm so paranoid


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Pcc*

not to scare you but it took us 4 months and couple of RTI's to get our PCC done from VFS Syd. Good Luck. Start following up after 4 to 6 weeks, if they don't respond to your emails, file an RTI.


----------



## Harj (Jul 29, 2016)

I applied last month and got in 2 weeks . Was very quick


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Finally*



Harj said:


> I applied last month and got in 2 weeks . Was very quick


Finally its moved to "Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You". It took less than 7 working days. Wow. I'm quite surprised and amazed


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Mate,

Sailing on the same boat . Applied on 27/07/2016. Still status shows "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."

Hope the best fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

And today I got a query from DIAC asking for INDIAN PCC . Worried it may delay my process :confused2::juggle:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Sailing on the same boat . Applied on 27/07/2016. Still status shows "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."
> 
> ...


Hey mate how did it go? I got my passport back today. From what I've gathered so far is that if your permanent address matches the one on your passport, you should get it in a week to 2 weeks time. Good luck on your application


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate how did it go? I got my passport back today. From what I've gathered so far is that if your permanent address matches the one on your passport, you should get it in a week to 2 weeks time. Good luck on your application



Yes, my permanent address and my passport address both are same. 
Let's hope the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

This is my status at 4:30 pm today
Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.

I think it is a good sing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

rameshbestha said:


> This is my status at 4:30 pm today
> Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.
> 
> I think it is a good sing :fingerscrossed:


Absolutely. By tomorrow you should see it change to "Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You"

If you're lucky you'd get it tomorrow itself or latest by Monday (owing to the weekend). Good luck


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi my daughter applied for pcc in Melbourne Vfs.Today the status shows assessment done passport returned to where u applied How many days can she expect to receive the passport.Please reply.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Hi my daughter applied for pcc in Melbourne Vfs.Today the status shows assessment done passport returned to where u applied How many days can she expect to receive the passport.Please reply.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


She should receive it by tomorrow


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> She should receive it by tomorrow


Does she need to be personally present to receive the courier or they will leave it in the mailbox.I am worried as she is at university during the day and I hope the courier ppl don't take it back.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Diligence said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> > She should receive it by tomorrow
> ...


If there's no one home to collect it, they'd leave a card. You could then take the card to the AusPost office mentioned on the card to collect it. Please ensure she's got a valid photo ID on her.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> If there's no one home to collect it, they'd leave a card. You could then take the card to the AusPost office mentioned on the card to collect it. Please ensure she's got a valid photo ID on her.


Ok thanks.I hope her university I'd card will work.that is the only I card she has with a photo.BY any chance do they inform the time when they deliver it by sms or email or something? Thanks for your help.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Diligence said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> > If there's no one home to collect it, they'd leave a card. You could then take the card to the AusPost office mentioned on the card to collect it. Please ensure she's got a valid photo ID on her.
> ...


Unfortunately they don't. The tracking system offered by VFS is terrible.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,
What is the validity of the PCC and at what stage of the visa application it is required?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi,
> What is the validity of the PCC and at what stage of the visa application it is required?


Pcc is valid for 1 year and it is required at the time of applying to dibp for your visa.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish285 (Aug 3, 2016)

What is the process to obtain the PCC from INDIA? 

I would appreciate if you could help me understand the process and timeline.

regards
Ashish


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

ashish285 said:


> What is the process to obtain the PCC from INDIA?
> 
> I would appreciate if you could help me understand the process and timeline.
> 
> ...


You have to apply for pcc online and book an appointment with passport seva Kendra in ur city.If your passport is recently renewed and no change of address is there pcc is given the same day of your appointment but if ur passport is more than 6 months old police verification will happen and u get a pcc.It can take upto 3 weeks to get the pcc in the second case.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish285 (Aug 3, 2016)

Appreciate it. Thanks, It was helpful. Dear Diligence!!!


----------

